# So richtig mist gemacht. rm -r /* als root via putty

## tester0815

Aloha...

ich wollte eben auf meinem homeserver via putty ein alten nicht mehr benötigten ordner löschen.

leider ging das nicht via rm alterordner weil noch unter ordner drin waren.

nun denn ich habe mich in dem ordner befunden den ich löschen wollte,  dann habe ich rm -r /* eingegeben.... also als root via putty....

was um gottes willen was habe ich jetzt alles gelöscht ? via putty sehe ich keine dateien mehr....!!! ls irgendwas kommt gar nichts mehr...

wie kann ich das rückgängig machen? 

bitte bitte helft mir... das system lief so schön..... und ich habe schon soviel arbeit reingesteckt.....

MFG Tester

edit -.... kann nichts mehr mit putty machen.... kann mich nicht mehr mit putty einloggen... 

habe aber noch ne gnome session an mit einem eingeschränkten user.... kann ich mit dem noch was ausrichten?

----------

## Tobiking

Also rm -r /* lösche jeden ordner+unterordner vom Wurzelverzeichniss / an. Das / vor dem * sagt nämlich das nicht alles in dem aktuellen ordner sondern von / aus gelöscht werden soll. Also weg ist alles was man löschen kann.

Bin mir nicht sicher ob verschiedene Datei recovery Programme auch mit versehentlich gelöschten Linux Dateien klar kommen aber übers netz wirste da im moment wenig machen können. Der PC denke ich mal auch net booten wenn du den restartest.

----------

## Folk

Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit:

```
 chmod 555 /* -r 
```

Hilft nurnoch eins: NEUINSTALLATION

zumindest hab ich´s so gemacht... geht schneller als reparieren...

----------

## phixom

 *tester0815 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nun denn ich habe mich in dem ordner befunden den ich löschen wollte,  dann habe ich rm -r /* eingegeben.... also als root via putty....
> 
> 

 

Sicherlich am besten noch als root oder?

 *tester0815 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was um gottes willen was habe ich jetzt alles gelöscht ?
> 
> 

 

Alle löschbaren Dateien, also alles was irgendwie auf der Platte war und nicht schreibgeschützt.

 *tester0815 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  via putty sehe ich keine dateien mehr....!!! ls irgendwas kommt gar nichts mehr...
> 
> wie kann ich das rückgängig machen? 
> ...

 

Dein Systembackup einspielen. 

phixom

----------

## tester0815

na spitze... danke trotzdem für eure hilfe....

dann muss ich ihn wohl neu machen....

MFG

  Tester

----------

## Sas

Nur so fürs nächste Mal konkret: "rm -r dein_zu_löschender_ordner" wäre richtig gewesen. Und ganz allgemein: "man rm" oder "rm -h" ist auch nie verkehrt.

Was wars denn für ein Dateisystem? Vielleichts gibts für das ja gute undelete Tools...

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Mir ist das auch mal vor 'nem Kunden mit meinem Notebook passiert. Wollte "rm -rf /Ordner1/*" machen, und da rutscht mir doch ein Leerzeichen rein - "rm -rf /Ordner1/ *" - und da ich im /-Verzeichnis war... Ich dachte noch 'was rödelt der denn jetzt so', aber da war es schon zu spät.

Seither: Ich wechsle immer, wenn ich was löschen will, mit 'cd' zuerst einmal dahin, wo ich was löschen will. Ich mache sozusagen keine Fern-Löschung mehr mit langen Pfaden, die angeben, was gelöscht werden soll. Im obigen Beispiel also 'cd /Ordner1'. Dann kann man mit 'rm -rf *' auch da drin alles weghauen.

----------

## tester0815

als ich enter gedrückt habe, ist es mir auch in den sinn gekommen das ich den ordner vergessen habe... da gings dann meins puls auf 180....

datei system war ext3. meine wichtigen verzeichnisse sind aber noch da glaube ich jedenfalls... bin nach an der arbeit. muss nachher erst mal die kiste aus dem keller holen und dann an nen mon anschließen um zu schauen wie im eimer alles ist. habe da noch nen kumpel der soll sich das dann nochmal anschauen weil der mehr ahnung hat als ich.

nun denn wird wohl ein langer langer freitag abend....

MFG

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Mach Dir nicht soviel Hoffnung - was weg ist, ist weg. Es ist nur die Frage, wie weit er beim Löschen gekommen ist, bevor Du abgebrochen hast.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Im Forum (Im Beiträgen auf Englisch) habe ich Threads gefunden, wo man erklärt bekommt, wie man gelöschte Dateien eim ext3 wiederherstellen kann.

edit:

ich hab folgendes gefunden: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-6294-highlight-undelete+ext3.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-110608-highlight-undelete+ext3.html

----------

## tester0815

das ist doch was... danke werde mich nachher dran machen und mal schauen wie gross der schaden ist...

#

werde dann mal bericht erstatten ob und was ich wiederherstellen konnte und was nicht

MFG

----------

## Sas

Bevor du irgendwas ausprobierst, mach aber besser erstmal mit einem Live-System und dd ein genaues Abbild der Platte, damit du wenigstens wieder zu diesem Zustand kommst.

----------

## tester0815

was ist denn dd? ich wollte sowieso erst mal schauen was alles im eimer ist vielleicht kann ich ja noch was reparieren....

----------

## Sas

Ein Tool, mit dem du die gesamte Festplatte bit-genau in eine Datei schreiben kannst - und umgekehrt.

----------

## limes

Du machst deinem Namen aber auch alle Ehre .-)

Ein Kleiner Tip für das nächste mal:

Füge in deine ~/.bashrc folgendes ein:

```
alias rm="rm -i"
```

Das hätte in deinem Fall (rm -r) bewirkt, daß du zu jeder Datei nochmals befragt wirst, bevor sie gelöscht wird. Unterdrückbar ist dies dann mit dem Schalter -f.

----------

## tester0815

LOL das ist ein guter tip für die nächste install....

mfg

----------

## mrsteven

 *limes wrote:*   

> Ein Kleiner Tip für das nächste mal:
> 
> Füge in deine ~/.bashrc folgendes ein:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist ein sehr guter Ratschlag. Habe mir nämlich auch schon mal meinen /var-Ordner mit rm -R gekillt. Seitdem steht dieser Alias auch so in meiner /root/.bashrc. Na ja, ich glaube sowas passiert jedem irgendwann mal... :Wink: 

----------

## limes

das selbe gilt für:

```
alias mv="mv -i"

alias cp="cp -i"
```

----------

## mrsteven

Falls du ReiserFs benutzt, kannst du auch mal schauen, ob du es hiermit wieder hinbekommst. Meistens sollte es aber besser sein, das System neu aufzusetzen, das Howto ist hauptsächlich dafür da, die versehentlich gelöschte Diplomarbeit wiederherzustellen. :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

das problem mit solchen aliasen ist, dass man sich daran gewöhnen kann.

und wenn man dann mal auf einem anderen rechner ist oder diese einstellungen halt nicht hat, dann kanns probleme geben  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## limes

richtig. Als ich das erste mal Gentoo benutzt habe, habe ich mich gewundert, daß gennante Kommandos nicht nachfragen.

--> die Aliase sind bei vielen Distries global gesetzt.

----------

## psyqil

```
touch /-i
```

hilft auch, sowas zu vermeiden.

----------

## Deever

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> touch /-i
> ```
> ...

 Genial!  :Smile: 

Aber ich gehöre wohl zu der Sorte Idiot, dies trotzdem schaffen, ihre Dateien zu löschen!  :Sad: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## tester0815

so pc ist jetzt an einem monitor dran... sieht nicht wirklich gut aus....  muss erst mal gentoo neu aufsetzen um auf meine raid zu kommen...

dann kann ich erst sehen wieviel von meinen bilder und kram übrig ist... waren insgesammt knapp 291 GB auf zwei sata 160 platten ... die 8 gb start platte mal nicht mit gerechnet... schnief.. heul und kein backup------ :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 

tester  :Shocked: 

----------

## limes

 *tester0815 wrote:*   

> 291 GB

  :Shocked:  Autsch!

----------

## Sas

Naja, in Zukunft machste Backups  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tester0815

nein ach quatsch wozu... no risk no fun... LOL    :Laughing: 

----------

## 76062563

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> touch /-i
> ```
> ...

 

Was macht 

```
touch /-i
```

?

Ich hab die manpage gelesen aber da hab ich nichts in der Hinsicht gefunden.

----------

## psyqil

Erzeugt eine leere Datei namens "-i".  :Very Happy:  Aha, wirst du sagen. Wenn rm jetzt aber -i als entglobten Dateinamen bekommt, fragt es erstmal nach, weil es das nicht als solchen erkennt. Man müßte jetzt also schon ganz mutwillig "rm -rf -- /*" eintippen, um das zu umgehen. "touch ~/-i" ist auch ratsam.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Naja, in Zukunft machste Backups 

 

Lieber Morphies Gesetzt als Verlust der Daten  :Wink: 

----------

## Tobiking

Am besten ist das Backup dann auch immer gemountet damit es mitgelöscht wird  :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## ZX-81

 *tester0815 wrote:*   

> dann kann ich erst sehen wieviel von meinen bilder und kram übrig ist... waren insgesammt knapp 291 GB auf zwei sata 160 platten ... die 8 gb start platte mal nicht mit gerechnet

 

Auch wenn kein Recovery auf dem Filesystem geht, müsste man doch automatisch erkennbare Dateien, solange sie nicht fragmentiert sind, retten können.

----------

## tester0815

also ich denke das ich, sollte wirklich alles auf dem raid gelöscht sein davon ca 99% wieder herstellen kann...

hatte schon öfters daten crashs auch bei anderen leuten bei denen wir mit easy recovery pro sehr sehr viel, selbst nach einem format c: ,wiederherstellen konnten....

schauen wir mal vielleicht ist es gar nicht so wild und auf dem raid sind noch alle daten drauf....

ich bin noch guter dinge...

mfg

----------

## ZX-81

Hast Du noch was retten können?

----------

## tester0815

also jetzt ist es offiziell..... alles weg  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  290GB

tja.... das war dann sowas wie ne etnische säuberung. (darf ich sowas eigentlich sagen?)

die frage ist nur ob das rm -r /* schon alles vernichtet hat.

weil mein altes raid0 konnte ich auf teufel komm raus nicht wiederherstellen. ich habe mit mdadm alles probiert und das nicht nur zehn minuten sondern mal locker 13 neuinstallationen lang. so lange habe ich probiert und rumgebastelt. alle möglichen kernel varianten und sonst was.

ich werde unter linux kein raid0 mehr erstellen. ich habe nämlich zum schluss als ich meine daten verloren gab mal ein bißchen rumprobiert.

meiner ansicht nach ist das alles nicht wirklich sicher. ich habe neues raid0 erstellt und dann wieder nur das software raid0 gelöscht, nicht die daten auf der platte.

dann neustart und neu erstellt bzw gesucht. alles im arsch. kein dateisystem und nix.

ich werde jetzt mein hardware raid0 am promise als sdb1 und sda1 platte benutzen. schauen wir mal ob das gut geht. hat damit vielleicht schon jemand erfahrungen gesammelt?

wäre ich bei windows geblieben hätte ich die daten noch und die letzten zwei wochen nicht fast meine ganze freizeit dieser schei*** geopfert.

aber was tut man nicht alles um für den irgendwann mal job gerüstet zu sein. außerdem weiß ich jetzt das man nicht rm -r /* als root eingibt. LOL

MFG

danke an die leute die mir in diesem threat geholfen habe oder ähnliches....

----------

## kobler

kann dir nur eines sagen, wenn du sicherheit willst entweder raid1 oder raid5, als nächsten die ganzen promise und co. machen auch nur ein software raid und nicht mehr.........also da bist du unter linux mitn softraid um einiges besser bedient als die komischen raidutils die sie mitlieferen,.............

aber um deine backups musst du dir selbst gedanken machen, überlegs dir mal mit rsync und einen cron job auf eine zusätzliche hdd,..

----------

## ZX-81

```
#mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1

#mkreiserfs /dev/md0

#mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1

#mount /dev/md0 /mnt/bla

```

Hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass das geht (Erst das Raid erzeugen und formatieren anschliessend neu erzeugen und das vorher formatierte Raid sollte sich immer noch mounten lassen). Ich verwende kein Raid 0 sondern Raid 1, und damit habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht (Wobei ich schon auch befürchte mal beim mkreiserfs die Partition, die Platte oder den Rechner zu verwechseln). 

Mein Beileid für Deine Daten.

PS: Solange Du kein dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/md0 gemacht hast ist immer noch ein Grossteil Deiner Daten auf den Platten.

----------

